# looking for a tool



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.gordonwrench.com/index.htm

Here is a photo on this link like what I need, but I would like
one made of aluminum with a socket drive hole whereas you could put an socket extension on and reach deep in a cabinet without crawling in the cabinet. Anybody know of such an item, or must I fabricate same. 
Also it should fit a regular compression stop handle.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ridgid faucet install tool has that feature. 

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Faucet-Sink-Installer


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Stanley makes one that is plastic and is about 8 inches long. I use to give them to my older customers to turn stops on and off. Once they got to 8 bucks I stopped buying them for my customers.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

JK949 said:


> Ridgid faucet install tool has that feature.
> 
> http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Faucet-Sink-Installer


That's what I use.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I will look at mine later tonight. Mine is made of metal and you can use 3/8 extensions. It will fit over the handle or on the splines in case the handle is broken or missing.

I want to say I bought it through Hughes. So. it would probably been bought from Sioux Chief or Jones & Stephens.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

*Pasco*

http://www.fwwebb.com/pdf/2003pasco/pas_c-6.pdf

The first one tool. I am pretty sure they still make them but I didn't see it in an '11 catalog.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

8 inch rigid pipe wrench!


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Basin Buddy is a pretty good tool to have when its time to work under sinks. It has a 1/4" socket slot ,real easy to use.


----------

